# Maglite Colors collecting



## Aircraft800 (Feb 7, 2010)

I started to make a list of all of the 3D Maglite colors and their part numbers. It helps when doing a Google Search for specific lights. 

Feel free to ad the ones I don't have to the list. I couldn't find a Copper 3D at the time of this posting:

S3D115 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Blue
S3D116 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Blue
S3D395 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Dark Green
S3D396 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Dark Green
S3D015 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Black
S3D016 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Black
S3D035 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Red
S3D036 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Red
S3D985 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Purple
S3D986 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Purple
S3DMR6 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Digital Camo
S3D025 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Camo
S3D026 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Camo 
S3D095 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Grey
S3D096 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Grey
S3D105 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Silver
S3D106 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Silver
S3DFD5 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Midnight Blue
S3DFD6 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Midnight Blue
S3DCV5 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight NASCAR Spectrum
S3DCS5 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight NASCAR Select Series checkered flag
 S3DIS6R Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Jade
S3DIS6U Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Dark Green (Metallic Green) Unconfirmed?
S3DAU5E Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Orange
S3DAU6E Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Orange
S3DCZ5E Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Lime Green
S3DCZ6E Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Flashlight Lime Green


----------



## souptree (Feb 7, 2010)

You ought to get in touch with TurboDog. He maintains the list of AA part #s for the MiniMag collectors and may have some additional info for you.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 7, 2010)

Midnight Blue.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

The part number for the limited edition Midnight Blue is S3DFDX, according to the Action Lights website:

http://www.action-lights.com/product-114173/3d-Flashlight---All-Standard-Colors.html


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 8, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> The part number for the limited edition Midnight Blue is S3DFDX, according to the Action Lights website:
> 
> http://www.action-lights.com/product-114173/3d-Flashlight---All-Standard-Colors.html


 
I'm pretty sure that part number is 
*S3DFD6 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Midnight Blue*
but was unable to verify it, the boxed version (if following the previous numbering sequence) should be:
*S3DFD5 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Midnight Blue*

I'll ad it to the list, and adjust as necessary, Thanks!

I never found any info on a Maglite 3 Cell D Flashlight, Copper Finish, but I did find it in the 2D and 4D varieties at zbattery.com


----------



## gswitter (Feb 9, 2010)

zbattery lists a Jade 3D

And wasn't there a pic of a pile or orange and lime green 3D's posted in the rare Maglites thread a few months back?


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 9, 2010)

gswitter said:


> zbattery lists a Jade 3D
> 
> And wasn't there a pic of a pile or orange and lime green 3D's posted in the rare Maglites thread a few months back?


Yeah, there were. I've got a 3-D Lime Green that I've been looking to take off the shelf and put in someone else's hands too, if anyone's interested!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 9, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Yeah, there were. I've got a 3-D Lime Green that I've been looking to take off the shelf and put in someone else's hands too, if anyone's interested!


Before you sell it, can you please get the P/N from the back of the package?



kaichu dento said:


> Yeah, there were. I've got a 3-D Lime Green that I've been looking to take off the shelf and put in someone else's hands too, if anyone's interested!


 
Weren't those re-anodized ones by cfromc?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223501


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 9, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> Before you sell it, can you please get the P/N from the back of the package?


 Unfortunately mine didn't come with any packaging, which makes me very careful when moving it around!


> Weren't those re-anodized ones by cfromc?
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223501


You're right, I just remembered that there were some a while back.


----------



## J3004 (Feb 9, 2010)

blister:
3D jade green S3DIS6U
3D orange S3DAU6E

boxed:
2D purple S2D985U
3D lime green S3DCZ5E
3D orange S3DAU5E


----------



## merrimac (Feb 9, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> I'm pretty sure that part number is
> *S3DFD6 Maglite Hang pack 3D Cell Midnight Blue*
> but was unable to verify it, the boxed version (if following the previous numbering sequence) should be:
> *S3DFD5 Maglite Boxed 3D Cell Flashlight Midnight Blue*
> ...


 
i have a new in box midnight blue and p/n is: *S3DFD5 also have *
orange blister *S3DAU6E *and lime green blister *S3DCZ6E *both nip


----------



## 5iae (Mar 5, 2010)

What about the Nascar Series ?
I have a checkered flag one, model no. S3DCS5, box.

I also have a bronce one, but unfortunately without packaging...


----------



## merrimac (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a NASCAR Spectrum 3-D cell # S3DCV5 in blister pack (1998)


----------



## merrimac (Mar 5, 2010)

have a jade 3-D blister (hang) S3DIS6R


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 6, 2010)

Way Cool! Thanks for the updates, added to the list.

Looks like I missed a few, I'll get them added ASAP


----------



## 5iae (Mar 21, 2010)

There don't seem to be too many collectors of large Maglites on CPF...
Anyway, here is another one: bronze, 3D blister pack ST3D106

I'm sure there are some copper ones around... Anybody ?


----------



## merrimac (Mar 21, 2010)

*CORRECTION :*

*NASCAR SPECTRUM SERIES HANG PACK IS: S3DCV6 NOT "5"*


----------



## bf1 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would just purchase all colors available in the entire color spectrum. Than you would never go wrong.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 21, 2010)

*Part#:* TS2DJY6
*Part#:* TS4DJY6

Copper 2 and 4 D

*Part#:* S3DIS6R
*Part#:* S4DIS6R

Jade 3 and 4 D

I assume that once you have the color code for one type you can surmise the entire coding for that color based on length and type, for instance the hard to find (or non existant) copper 3 D would be TS3DJY6


----------



## gswitter (Mar 21, 2010)

5iae said:


> There don't seem to be too many collectors of large Maglites on CPF...


I wouldn't say I collect them, but if I come across an unusual color in 2D, 3D or any C size, I'll stash one away for a future mod.


----------



## 5iae (Mar 25, 2010)

Today I've gotten Mag 3D a guy from england was selling on Ebay. Color code is S3DIS6U in a hang pack, and the color is jade. He was selling them as metallic green. In this list jade is S3DIS6R. 

Anybody knows what the last letter stands for, or the code after S3D at all ?

Regards from germany, Bernd


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 5, 2010)

In my collecting of MiniMaglite I am searching at the web for new colors. But I am not sure about the true colors. Anyone who can help me?

Is THIS *shimmer* the same as THIS * ice blue*?

Yes, the shimmer seems darker but it's difficult to know by looking at different pictures. The numbers are different but I wonder because THIS *pink* has partly the same (M2AKYL vs MG-M2AKYL) number as THIS *hot pink*. (did Zbattery just excluded *Hot* and *MG- *in the description or are they different tints?) The *pink* and *hot pink* actually look VERY identical at the pictures!

Just want to be sure, so they don't call the same color tint different.

Regards, Patric


----------



## merrimac (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a 3D Copper hang pack S3D946U Part #102-000-487 D PEWTER 6/97 ( just received from Germany) thanks 
to CPFer


----------



## MAG-Fan (Jun 26, 2011)

:wave:

Greetings


----------



## souptree (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> In my collecting of MiniMaglite I am searching at the web for new colors. But I am not sure about the true colors. Anyone who can help me?
> 
> Is THIS *shimmer* the same as THIS * ice blue*?
> 
> ...



I can't speak to the 3D colors, but Shimmer Blue and Ice Blue are 2 different colors in the AA Maglites. We have also noticed some variants in tint in different runs of the same named color, particularly in the blues and purple/violets.

This thread could use some collection pics, guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 14, 2012)

merrimac said:


> i have a new in box midnight blue and p/n is: *S3DFD5 also have *
> orange blister *S3DAU6E *and lime green blister *S3DCZ6E *both nip



Looks like you don't have these 3 any longer! Never seen a stock maglite sell for that much $ on ebay.....yikes!


----------



## J3004 (Feb 15, 2012)

He's got more than one lime and one orange 3d mag


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw your picture of the orange and lime 3D's.  Pretty cool color combination! Florida Gators for sure!


----------



## Knuckles D (Feb 19, 2012)

Thxs for the list, very hopeful.

I'm looking for a 3D in "Pink"
I know about a AA MiniMag in Pink and also a Solitaire in Pink, but no 3D in Pink???


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 22, 2012)

Pictures Please!


----------



## Dargel21 (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone looking for a Maglite 3D NASCAR Spectrum Series?


----------

